# Sad Request, 2 Female Rats to be Rehomed



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all

I've recently split up with my girlfriend and have to move out of the flat her dad owns and the place I'm moving to won't let me keep my girls. It's a very sad request for me but I could only ever give them to somebody from this forum as I know the people on here will always look after them.

If anyone, anywhere could take them that would be good. I am in Newcastle but willing to drive and/or organise a rat train to make sure they get to a good home.

Kola is a black berkshire and sprite is an all white rat with red eyes. They are both very intelligent and sweet. They are just over a year old. They are quite wary of strangers but can be easily won over with a few treats 

Thanks for reading,

Chris


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just a quick BUMP to bring this back to the top, I know giving these girls up can't have been an easy decision.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

How long before you have to rehome Chris?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's the thing. I can take them if you can travel to Ullapool. (I can get the ferry to Ullapool but can't be away from my son for more than a day so would need to be able to turn around and go home on the return ferry journey - I live in the Isle of Lewis)

If you need them rehomed very soon it would mean you trusting me to repay your travel/money for them and cage next month (I have a childs party to pay for this month as well as presents and always want to make sure I have a bit of spare money in the bank for emergencies)

If you can wait til next month I can be the trusting one and pay for everything before you travel.

If you can't travel then I'm afraid I just couldn't take them 

If you're willing to travel AND trust me I can give you my personal details/link to my fb to help with that.

On the other hand I would always recommend that you don't trust someone over the internet when money is involved. Irony.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

halfeatenapple said:


> Here's the thing. I can take them if you can travel to Ullapool. (I can get the ferry to Ullapool but can't be away from my son for more than a day so would need to be able to turn around and go home on the return ferry journey - I live in the Isle of Lewis)
> 
> If you need them rehomed very soon it would mean you trusting me to repay your travel/money for them and cage next month (I have a childs party to pay for this month as well as presents and always want to make sure I have a bit of spare money in the bank for emergencies)
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for getting back to me. I wouldn't want any money don't worry about that. I could probably drive a bit of the way, I'm not really sure how to go about organising a rat train if anyone could help with that?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

How about getting to skye?


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/nhebditch this is me. Feel free to add so we can talk about it x


----------

